# Wanting a Gabby



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hey all im looking to get a gaboon viper for the shop. i have kept reps for over 10 years but never worked with DWA species. is there anybody on here willing and able to help me out on this 1. im looking to get a yung gabby then grow it in into a great show piece for the shop.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to say Big Bazz, but gaboon vipers and most of the other bitis dont make good display animals, they look good behind glass but with activity going on outside their enclosure the stress would kill them.
A good display animal would be something like c. atrox or any of the other large rattlers.: victory:
Sorry to see your other thread has turned into a battlefield once again :devil:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

thnx fo rthe advice that wat i was hoping for


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> Sorry to say Big Bazz, but gaboon vipers and most of the other bitis dont make good display animals, they look good behind glass but with activity going on outside their enclosure the stress would kill them.
> A good display animal would be something like c. atrox or any of the other large rattlers.: victory:
> Sorry to see your other thread has turned into a battlefield once again :devil:


do u have any c. atrox?? 
i was looking at an albino rattler


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

They did have a very nice albino WDB at predators in Bingley. But that was a while back.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> They did have a very nice albino WDB at predators in Bingley. But that was a while back.


any idea on price


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

I just sold my pair of albino atrox, but i have a friend who has some timber rattlers for sale.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> I just sold my pair of albino atrox, but i have a friend who has some timber rattlers for sale.


hmm how much


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> I just sold my pair of albino atrox, but i have a friend who has some timber rattlers for sale.


you got abit more info on them plz mate age etc

i wanna try and get abit of experience aswel with hots anbody local willing to help


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hi i started with westerns, not had them long but in that time iv found them easy enough to work with, if you can hang on until hamm or houten you will pick babies up for as little as 15 euros each, id definatley get some sort of experience before getting any hot tho, you wont believe how much there is to learn even just the basic safety precautions


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

well il be at hamm and houten selling this year so i can easily pick 1 up. i need to find sumone to help me learn wat i need to


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> well il be at hamm and houten selling this year so i can easily pick 1 up. i need to find sumone to help me learn wat i need to


 
Its hard finding a mentor....I was advised to readon what you want to keep, basic info, caresheets etc and just go from there.

I'm sooo not ready for hots yet, not looking into any specific ones yet but I am starting to find caresheets.

I am looking for a Mexican Black Kingsnake if you have one, prefferably a yearling,

What are you're prices?

Corns, Kings or possibly a Ball Python...Let us know.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Its hard finding a mentor....I was advised to readon what you want to keep, basic info, caresheets etc and just go from there.
> 
> I'm sooo not ready for hots yet, not looking into any specific ones yet but I am starting to find caresheets.
> 
> ...




atm all im selling is import stuff from jay i have a few threads with prices on.
mainly, burms, retics, royals, african rocks


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> atm all im selling is import stuff from jay i have a few threads with prices on.
> mainly, burms, retics, royals, african rocks


 
Jay Brewer?

You work for him?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Jay Brewer?
> 
> You work for him?


yeh jay brewer. no i dont work 4 him. im the uk distributor as part of my business. 
also setting up a shop atm plus a few other bits


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/416741-prehistoric-pets-order.html


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> yeh jay brewer. no i dont work 4 him. im the uk distributor as part of my business.
> also setting up a shop atm plus a few other bits


 
So he imports snakes to you, for you to sell for him? Or he imports snakes to you, to send to people who buy snakes off of him?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> So he imports snakes to you, for you to sell for him? Or he imports snakes to you, to send to people who buy snakes off of him?


i sort it all out and he sends what i ask him to . i sell at prices i set, and take a %


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i fly out and hand pick all the snakes that r sent aswel


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

also i dont work for him we are a partnership


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

If I had the space to house a potentially 20ft snake, I'd buy one of those Het Albino retics off you in a heartbeat.

Royal Pythons....Recomended for a beginner?

Do you have any Ball Python Ghost Morphs? What do they sell at? I'd be interested in one of those....any ball python really.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> If I had the space to house a potentially 20ft snake, I'd buy one of those Het Albino retics off you in a heartbeat.
> 
> Royal Pythons....Recomended for a beginner?
> 
> Do you have any Ball Python Ghost Morphs? What do they sell at? I'd be interested in one of those....any ball python really.



royals r fine 4 beginners.
we had 1 ghost but its sold now


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> royals r fine 4 beginners.
> we had 1 ghost but its sold now


Can you give me a few days to discuss with the folks...I'll let you know about the royals.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Can you give me a few days to discuss with the folks...I'll let you know about the royals.


ok.
next shipment is late feb early march depending on cities


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

BigBaz said:


> you got abit more info on them plz mate age etc
> 
> i wanna try and get abit of experience aswel with hots anbody local willing to help


 The timbers are 2008 c.b. and 50 pounds each


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

how big r they
ne pix


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

greenvenom said:


> The timbers are 2008 c.b. and 50 pounds each


 
Good price...

Such a cheap animal..

Such an expencive medical bill if you screw up...

Figures.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

BigBaz said:


> how big r they
> ne pix


 They are about 18 inches long, if you are interested contact southwestvipers.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> They are about 18 inches long, if you are interested contact southwestvipers.


thnx just have.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> The timbers are 2008 c.b. and 50 pounds each


One was sold a couple of weeks ago: victory: At least I hope it was....:whistling2:

Thet are very nice, I saw them in Houten

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

this trying to figure out what is best to get


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> this trying to figure out what is best to get


 
What sort of animals do you like? Theres no good getting an atrox or a horridus if it doesn't float you're boat.

I'd personally have a pair of Eyelash Vipers for a first hot....Theyre attractive to look at, and are somewhat comical with their massive "Eyelashes" LOL.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Unless your in Ecuador, where a lot are eyelash-less


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

natureboyuk6 said:


> Unless your in Ecuador, where a lot are eyelash-less


 
Is that where they're native?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Good price...
> 
> Such a cheap animal..
> 
> ...


on the NHS?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> on the NHS?


 
Yup...lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Yup...lol


why would you have an expensive bill on the NHS?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Yup...lol


 
James, not sure who has told you this..., the NHS will cover your bill if you were to recieve a bite. Even with Crofab at around $1500 per twin pack.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

James: They are native from Mexico down to Peru. 

Cheers,
Si


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That's what we pay our NI contributions for, to cover us for all eventualities, God forbid we ever go over to a pay-as-you go Healthcare system like the yanks


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> James, not sure who has told you this..., the NHS will cover your bill if you were to recieve a bite. Even with Crofab at around $1500 per twin pack.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Twin pack?? I thought it was per vial?

And wow...good to know the NHS is there....Still no excuse to get nailed, not worth the pain, stress, trauma on the family, the limb or the life. 

Cheers Dave,

JM


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

And guess who advises the NHS on what antivenom stocks to keep?
All the more reason why we need data from Private Keepers as to what species they keep.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> And guess who advises the NHS on what antivenom stocks to keep?
> All the more reason why we need data from Private Keepers as to what species they keep.


 
A gentleman called Dr. Paul Rowley at the Liverpool University of Tropical Medicine??? :Na_Na_Na_Na: haha


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> And guess who advises the NHS on what antivenom stocks to keep?
> All the more reason why we need data from Private Keepers as to what species they keep.


 
PDR,

What else do you extract venom from apart from snakes? Spiders, Scorpions, venomous fish? Or is it somebody elses job to do that? imagine the requirement for seasnake serum wouldnt be necesary as hardly anybody that I know of keeps seasnakes privately....But do you still milk those?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> And wow...good to know the NHS is there....Still no excuse to get nailed, not worth the pain, stress, trauma on the family, the limb or the life.


i dont think keepers allow them selfs to be bit just because they have free health care.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i dont think keepers allow them selfs to be bit just because they have free health care.


 
Nope. I was just saying how I saw it for me....Nobody else


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> A gentleman called Dr. Paul Rowley at the Liverpool University of Tropical Medicine??? :Na_Na_Na_Na: haha


I’ve helped with the collection of data but it is other members of Staff who are dealing direct with the NHS.



ViperLover said:


> PDR,
> 
> What else do you extract venom from apart from snakes? Spiders, Scorpions, venomous fish? Or is it somebody elses job to do that? imagine the requirement for seasnake serum wouldnt be necesary as hardly anybody that I know of keeps seasnakes privately....But do you still milk those?


I’ve only personally extracted venom from snakes ... isn’t that enough? Other people have extracted venon from spiders and scorpions, but not for a long time.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> I’ve helped with the collection of data but it is other members of Staff who are dealing direct with the NHS.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve only personally extracted venom from snakes ... isn’t that enough? Other people have extracted venon from spiders and scorpions, but not for a long time.


 

Ahh, cheers.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> That's what we pay our NI contributions for, to cover us for all eventualities, God forbid we ever go over to a pay-as-you go Healthcare system like the yanks


Incidentally, the U.S. are putting up a bill that requires EVERYONE to have health insurance. They're looking to go towards socialised medicine. The vast majority of people I've spoken to about it are somewhat unhappy about this.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

kelboy said:


> Incidentally, the U.S. are putting up a bill that requires EVERYONE to have health insurance. They're looking to go towards socialised medicine. The vast majority of people I've spoken to about it are somewhat unhappy about this.


 
Yeah, I should think so.

The American Government doesn't think...

What if individuals cannot afford health insurance? Total and complete berks as far as I'm concerned. It's disgusting! Americans need to get Obama and his Government out of power ASAP...For their own sake. I had a feeling he wouldn't last long.


----------



## SNAKEBOY1996 (Sep 6, 2009)

*re gabby*

i dont think that it would be a good idea you could kill ur snake with the stres but good DWA spiecies would be things like rattlers


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SNAKEBOY1996 said:


> i dont think that it would be a good idea you could kill ur snake with the stres but good DWA spiecies would be things like rattlers


 
I was told Bitis were prone to stress with activity around their vivarium.

But I didn't say anything for fear of being flamed. :whistling2:


----------

